# What breed ?



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Can anyone guess this little guys breed ?








NW KS J-T Ranch Goats


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

He is mostly Nigerian Dwarf. There might possibly be *some* Alpine in there, mostly Nigie though


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What do the parents look like?


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

I was thinking mini saanen?


NW KS J-T Ranch Goats


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

J-TRanch said:


> I was thinking mini saanen?
> 
> NW KS J-T Ranch Goats


UMMMM no..... Is his dad a nigerian and mom a saanen? Was he born at your farm?


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

I know what a mini saanen is. 



NW KS J-T Ranch Goats


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I'd say Saanen, unless his weight would indicate mini...


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

At first glance I'd say SaanenXNigerian Dwarf..Sorry but I see no Alpine.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Neither do I. Alpine is a no go. I think anyone who knows their goat breeds would say that..


NW KS J-T Ranch Goats


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He looks a lot like my saanen doeling did...what age is he? What size?


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Born feb. 13
About 15 lbs or more. 


NW KS J-T Ranch Goats


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

This was her when I first got her, but she had cocci so ignore her condition please....I got her back in July, she is bigger now


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well then I vote saanen....


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

That's what I thought because of his ears. 


NW KS J-T Ranch Goats


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

I meant. Not sad face lol


NW KS J-T Ranch Goats


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

LOL....I was gonna say! 
He is adorable!


----------

